# .AVI to .RAR



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

okay sorry if im posting in the wrong section but i was wandering how i convert .avi files to .rar


any help is greatly appreciated

and i have winRAR if that helps


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

i have a .avi movie file and this one guy told me to change it to .rar so my windows media player would read it... but idk how to change it to .rar
his more precise words were "try renaming the file estension to .rar"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any .avi movie should play fine with Windows Media Player.

Perhaps the file itself is corrupted.

Where did you get it?


Edited for typo only.


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

torrentz.com

they said they do it for copyright purposes...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Joey, I can guarantee you that this thread is going to be closed. We do not discuss file sharing (or more appropriately called file stealing) in these forums.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

joeyDneedshelp said:


> i have a .avi movie file *and this one guy told me *to change it to .rar so my windows media player would read it... but idk how to change it to .rar
> his more precise words were "try renaming the file estension to .rar"


Well "this one guy" is a moron.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

> "this one guy"


Or a rascal...I once told a friend that Gen. Custer died in the facility named afer him in South Dakota....and was shocked to silence when I was believed!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread  Please review the forum rules before you post again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/648295-windows-error.html

Also, that is strike 2 my little copyright challenged friend.


----------

